# hard cheese



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

what would be the best hard cheese to start with


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

To what end? What do you like to eat?


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I have basically just started making some hard cheese and I have been using recipes out of the Goats Produce Too book and they have been pretty easy. Colby was the first one I made. I've made Monterey Jack and Cheddar also. I'd say the Colby was the easiest for me. You just need to make sure you devote a good part of the day to it. You have to watch the temperatures really closely for certain amount of times and then your pressing times, starting out with less weight and gradually increasing it to the weight you will leave it at til the next day. Not hard just have to pay attention to what you're doing.


----------

